# Steam,Origin und Co



## Onkeldieter (28. August 2012)

Heyho,ich hätte da mal ne Frage:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Spiele die ich per DLC gekauft habe also zum Beispiel Bf3 bei Origin oder GTA 4 bei Steam irgendwie auf DVD zu bringen?
Geht mir darum das wenn ich Windows mal plattmache nicht alles komplett neu herunterladen möchte.
Habe nur ne 6000er Leitung und gerade bei mehreren Spielen bin ich ja Tage dran.
Nur den Ordner auf ne externe zu kopieren wird wahrscheinlich nicht viel bringen oder? Das er nach der Windowsneuinstallation praktisch das Spiel im steam erkennt und nur die fehlenden Dateien(die mit im Windows verzweigt sind)runterlädt?!


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. August 2012)

Bei BF sollte es ja reichen diesen Ordner Origin Games unter Programme auf ne externe zu sichern und bei Steam sollte es ja auch nicht anders sein. Zumindest bei Steam hatte ich auf die Art keine Probleme, bei Origin hatte ich das noch nicht probiert sollte aber genauso gut gehen.

mfg


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (28. August 2012)

Morgen

Also bei Steam ist es einfach, den Ordner auf deine externe verschieben und nach neu Installation von Windoof 
wieder zurück an den alten Ort, dann einfach alles ausser steam.exe und steamapps löschen.
Anschliessend die steam.exe ausführen der Rest geht automatisch.

Bei Origin ist es im Grunde dassselbe, nur das Du dort die Spiele verschiebst und Origin neuinstallierst,
nachdem Origin neu drauf ist, die Spiele wieder zurück an den alten Ort schieben.
Nun Origin starten, dann sollte das Programm anfangen die spiele neuzuladen dabei aber feststellen
das sie am Speicherort schon sind, der Download bricht ab und fertig ist die sache.

Vergess aber nicht etwaige Spielstände die anderweitig im System hinterlegt sind auch zu sichern,
nicht alle Spiele benutzen die Steamcloud oder halt das bei Origin.


----------



## Onkeldieter (28. August 2012)

Alles klar,probier ich die Tage dann mal aus!
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------

